# Got my AF before OTD but now a week later looks like it's starting again



## nat_nat_2000 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi ladies,
I'm just a little confused and was wondering if anyone else has experienced this? 
I started cramping and spotting at the start of my 2nd week of the 2ww. 2 days before OTD (BFN) I had full flow (sorry TMI) and full on Endo pain which continued 5 days. 
Then for 2 days no pain and no bleeding and started feeling normal again but then last night I started cramping again and now I'm spotting again  
I stopped the progesterone on OTD and I started the pill Yasmin the following day (GP prescribed to help with Endo symptoms whilst we decide what our next steps are)
Just feeling so down as don't feel like I can cope with everything emotionally whilst I got all the physical stuff going on too


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi.  

I am on around day 8 of my cycle and it is still sort of around.  It went away for a day, but comes back with sex or when I go for a jog.  So I would say you are not alone.  We are trying to maintain sex as the Andrologist is insistent it is important at least 3 or 4 times a week to help the quality of sperm.  

So .... not sure if this helps but is what I am going through.

Tee


----------



## nat_nat_2000 (Mar 20, 2013)

Been spotting for 2 weeks now since AF....not a happy bunny


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

I am too....I feel your pain.


----------

